# Gamer Wanted: Towson, MD.



## Kenneth L. Rice (Feb 21, 2002)

Good, Solid Players wanted to join ongoing 3rd Ed. D&D campaign(s) in Cockeysville, Maryland (north of Towson); 1 or 2 openings only; MUST be mature (pref. at least 21), dependable (every week), and able to actually roleplay! Time is Thursday nights 8 til 12. Our players are also DM's and we rotate campaigns every 2 months or so; DM experience is a plus. For more info contact Ceannric directly at ceannric@yahoo.com and we'll talk. This is a good, long-standing gaming group w/an average age of 30 & free of most of the crap you find at off-hours games in the hobby stores, and we're looking for some new blood, so if you meet the criteria give us a try- you'll like it!


----------



## Old One (Feb 23, 2002)

*Hmmmm...*

KLR -

I _might_ be interested - I am right up the road in Hunt Valley.  I am replying here 'cause me e-mail is about to change with the @home/comcast switch.

I am 39, been a DM/Player for 21 years and currently run a 1/month game on Sundays (check out the link in the sig for the Story Hour).

My only reservation is that I don't think I can commit to every Thur. night due to my business travel schedule.

~ Old One


----------



## Kenneth L. Rice (Feb 23, 2002)

Hey Old One-

Well, like I mentioned we switch off between DM's and campaigns every 1 1/2 - 2 months or so, depending on when we reach a good stopping point, so perhaps you could commit to only one of the games or something like that. Since you've DM'ed before, I'm sure you can understand that it sucks when you plan storylines around a certain character and then the player doesn't show up, or when the character is there sucking up xp's but then isn't around to help in a crucial plot point or battle, etc. Usually this isn't a big deal as long as I have some decent advance notice, but even then it can still put a damper on the game when the party ends up short-handed when the chips are down! So that's the whole reason I put in the "dependable" part; if you think you could at least make the majority of game sessions over a given stretch, we could probably work around the absences. It depends on how often you would be out of town. If you want to discuss options, feel free to give me a call at 410-666-7810 after 6 pm weeknights or anytime over the weekend. I'll let you know what games we have going on right now. By the way, it's coincidental that we have almost the same amount of gaming experience- I'm 38 and have been gaming since 16! Sounds like you're the type of player we're looking for...just give a call & we'll go from there.
Thanks- Ceannric (Ken)


----------

